# Any shops with money off today?



## shkyler (17 Dec 2008)

Just wondering is there any christmas spectacular type days today with % off? Know Debenhams have done it for the past few weeks is it on today does anyone know? 
Thanks!!
Sorry in Dublin


----------



## extopia (17 Dec 2008)

Funny, you don't even mention which city or town you're in.

In Dublin yesterday, there weren't any sale prices in any shops I was interested in buying from, for what it's worth.


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Dec 2008)

It might be easier to list those that do not have money off offers


----------

